# Graves



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello, My husband had his thyroid taken out 10 years ago I would never say he's mood was stable and he is not the man I married years ago. But I am terrified they say he's blood work is fine but he's losing weight like he did when he was finally diagnosed. He has changed jobs in the last 3 months and has to work Physically where before he ha a standing job. He has lost 16 plus weight in this time. I made him an appointment next week but I just don't get whats happening. He complained of back pain with he's new job for about 6 weeks which is better now as he does a lot of lifting (heavy). He weights 190 and use to weight 205/210. Help!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He can't be getting to much synthroid a losing weight....he would have to be getting to much....but he's blood work is fine?????? He is really depressed and tired.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I suggest you get copies of his blood work and post the results with ranges.

" labs are fine" is a common report when indeed they are not. In range - possibly but not in perfect range for someone on replacement.

What medications and dosage does he take?


----------

